# MAC collection after 3 months...



## jerseygirl005 (Mar 31, 2007)

I made my first MAC purchase 3 months ago... this is where I am now.

eye shadows:
full flame
phloof!
swimming
springtime skipper
moth brown
wookwinked
tempting
satellite dreams
balloonacy quad

pigments:
teal
fuschia
kitchmas
frost

lip glass:
sweetness
cultured

bronzing powder (golden)
studio touch-up concealer stick: nw-25

technakohl eyeliner: graphblack

non-mac items:

diorshow mascara
urban decay 24/7 glide-on eye pencil
stila major lash mascara
urban decay eyeshadow ammo shadow box
(contains: Smog, Maui Wowie, Mildew, Shattered, Oil Slick, Polyester Bride, Last Call, Grifter, Chopper, Sin)


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 31, 2007)

Pretty impressive 3 month collection u got there hon


----------

